# Der Mensch und der Fernseher im Wandel der zeit



## DER SCHWERE (5 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## dörty (6 Aug. 2012)

Jetzt muste ich erst mal im Spiegel schauen.
Danke.


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2012)

dörty schrieb:


> Jetzt muste ich erst mal im Spiegel schauen.
> Danke.



Der war gut:thumbup:


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2012)

Tja frührer waren die Fernseher dick und die Menschen dünn, und jetzt ist es genau umgekehrt.

Aber bei mir stimmt das nicht, denn fürher war ich genausodick wie der Fernseher, und jetzt bin ich genausodünn wie der Fernseher


----------

